# License Holder responsibilities



## uk43228 (Jan 20, 2013)

I am an Instrumentation and Controls Technician working for a major power company. I (along with three other technicians) were forced by my supervisor and his manager to get my universal refrigeration license. We were under the impression that we would be repairing HVAC units around the plant. We took a two day course. One day was note taking and one day was testing. We all passed the couse. We were told that we needed to give them a copy of our license. So I did. 

I haven't worked on any HVAC units, which is a good thing because that course (only designed to help you pass the test) does not make me qualified.

A couple of years have passed and I have now moved over to CEMS. Still never had anything to do with HVAC. I recently asked for my copy back. I was told that since my company paid for my "course" that they own the license and that I am not getting a copy back. I realize that the reason licenses are given are to make someone responsible and since I have not worked on HVAC, recovered any freon, ordered any freon or even touched the logbook, I am not taking responsibility for any of it. The problem is they have my license number and I have no idea what they are doing with it. They say they are not ordering freon with it, but they refuse to give it back. 

I don't believe they can fire me for contacting the EPA and getting my card cancelled, but is there any other avenue that I can take that is less confrontational to my employer? I am not looking to get them in trouble or attract the attention of the EPA. But I also don't want any responsibility when I have no idea what they are using my number for, or even who is using it for that matter.

Two of the four of us (with a license) are working somewhere else now. And the other person who is still with this company has worked on HVAC units, but said that he refused to give them a copy of his card. 

Is it even legal for them to force responsibility on me when someone else is obviously working on the HVAC units? 

Also, there are problems with keeping the refrigerant secure. there was a rumor that some of it came up missing. I don't know the details or what happened with that. But I want no part of it. What actions can I take without getting fired?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

They can't "own" your certification. it is issued to you. You can simply inform all local suppliers you no longer work there. it is against EPA regs for them to use your cert if you are no longer employed there.

Several of my accounts have a copy of my cert for their EPA records. they can't buy refrigerants with it, but they have it to prove that they have certified techs coming in to work on their equipment.


----------

